# How I feel about Andrew



## Deadrocks (Dec 14, 2005)

*Deleted by mod*


----------



## Lan (Dec 14, 2005)

omg that's long! haha i'm too lazy to read this. it's like homework.


----------



## Ian (Dec 14, 2005)

Impressive letter, but really not appropriate...please keep private conflicts in PM.


----------



## Rick (Dec 14, 2005)

This doesn't belong here! If you want to put your feelings about other members in a thread don't expect to be around very long.


----------

